# Bild in ein neues Fenster



## Riddim (5. Feb 2005)

Hallo erstma.

Ich bin noch Anfänger in JavaScript. Ich kenn zwar das Prinzip, aber einen Quellcode könnt ich nicht wirklich schreiben. Und da hat man ja nunmal einige Probleme.
Mein Problem besteht darin, dass ich eine HP mit Bildern machen will. Diese Bilder sollen auf der HP selbst klein sein, aber durch einen Verweis auf die Originalgröße gebracht werden. -Bis hierher hätte ich es auch noch mit HTML schaffen können- Jetzt würd ich aber gern auch noch im Fenster mit der Originalgröße ein bisschen Design mit einbringen, d.h. z.B. einen Rahmen und ein Feld für Kommentare. Da ich, wie am Anfang beschrieben keine wirkliche Ahnung von JavaScript habe, brauch ich nun eure Hilfe. Wär echt nett, wenn ihr da was machen könntet.


----------



## Roar (5. Feb 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099


----------



## Riddim (5. Feb 2005)

Oh Sorry, hat mich im Forum geiirt. 
Mir is schon klar, dass JAVA nicht gleich JavaScript ist.
Ich hatte meine Anfrage bei google nur falsch formuliert und hab dann nicht mehr auf die genaue Bezeichnung des Forums geachtet.
Nochmal Entschuldigung.


----------

